# A simple 2x2x4 tutorial



## Cubenovice (Apr 14, 2011)

I searched the forum for titles containing 2x2x4 and did not find any references to a tutorial.
So here you have one!

It is a very simple 3-step solution I came up with yesterday, I will call it SAPS.
If this method has already been mentioned somewhere else: just forget about the name…

*Step 1: Solve Center pieces* (This step also restores the tower shape)
-	Solve the 8 center pieces as if they are a 2x2x2 cube;
-	Look at the sides only, don’t worry about U / D pieces for now

*Step 2: Solve U / D faces *
-	This works just like opposite center pieces on a 4x4x4
-	Use R2 or L2 turns with U / D twists to separate U / D
-	During this this step you can already solve one U / D layer intuitively
-	If you don’t solve a layer at this step you have to repeat step 3 on both U and D layer

*Step 3: Solve remaining U or D layer (s)*
-	Hold the cube with the layer to be solved on U
-	Two possible cases: 
1	U layer requires a diagonal corner swap
2	U layer requires an adjacent corner swap
-	Both cases can be solved with simple A-perms
-	First align U as such that an A-perm will result in the U layer (still) requiring an adjacent corner swap
-	Execute A-perm
-	Now align u and U so they are both solvable via A-perm
-	Execute A-perm
-	Adjust u and U: Done!

*SAPS: Simple A-Perm Solution*
All feedback is appreciated.

I assume you know A-perms but any other adjacent corner swap will do just fine.
I picked A because of the low move count, an advantage on shape changing puzzles.
Could have added the exact alignements for the A-perms but then it becomes too easy...


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you made this tutorial because of the 2x2x4 cube you got with nemo XD i got one too i have a different method but ok i like to have more methods


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 14, 2011)

I would've thought U/D -> 2look inners would be fast.


----------



## cobe (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you! It's very good! I'll practice on it.

Cobe is not Kobe, Cobe is not Cube.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 14, 2011)

Edit: I'm stupid...


----------



## kooivda (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Cubenovice! Could you explain what an A-perm is? I've searched the forum and found a number of permutation types, but I'm not sure what the A-perm is.
Thanks for helping this newbie!


----------



## michaelfivez (Jul 19, 2011)

It's an PLL, It switches 3 corners (3x3x3) (either clockwise or anti-clockwise) while keeping their orientation (the same color stays at the top)
Clockwise Corner Cycle: x [ (R'UR') D2 ] [ (RU'R') D2 ] R2 (unchanged corner down left)
Counter-Clockwise Corner Cycle: (x) R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (x') (unchanged corner down left)


----------



## JHB (Sep 23, 2012)

This thread is worth the BUMP because I am addicted to the 2x2x4 Tower Cube. Admittedly there's not a lot to it, but here's a tutorial I developed with a different approach to those mentioned above.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vsi1agX4N3s


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 23, 2012)

THX for sharing 

Glad to see you've kept the A-perms; some tutorials mention "parity" and add new algs.

Cheers!


----------

